# Low rising HCG small sac seen at 6 weeks 3 days



## gillexchange (May 28, 2012)

We did IVF for the first time and got a BFP everything was going fine but when my HCG reached 300 it stopped doubling it is now 695 at 6 weeks 4 days.  It's slowed down but is still rising but is low in relation to the HCG charts i have seen online. I had a u/s on Monday and the dr saw a sac with       no mass inside which she said was very small. She said the scan was inconclusive probably not an ectopic and the sac she saw was intrauterine. Im confused as apparently you shouldn't be able to see anything until HCG is 1000  I had 2 x 5 day blasts transferred so there's still a chance one has gone awry. I have to go back on Monday for another scan which should tell me more. Since my levels stopped doubling I have felt less pregnant, hardly felt sick in about 5 days but my bbs are still sore and I have that metallic taste in my mouth still.  I've not had any bleeding/spotting but today have had lots of odd cramps a bit like the ones I had at the beginning of the pregnancy when things were doubling nicely, and I started to feel sick again tonight. I'm really hoping that there's still hope for this pregnancy working out. We defied all the odds to even get a BFP as my AMH is really low at 0.55. My dr put us at 15% chance of it working. I can't face the huge ordeal of going through this another time but probably need to face up to the fact that I may have to. I'm so inspired by women on here who try several times before their BFP! Please if you have any stories of hope it would be great to hear them.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.  I don't have my own success story re a small sac/embryo to tell (with my second BFP, I had a twin pregnancy with one which was slow growing and which didn't actually make it in the end) but when I posted about it on FF at the time, I got lots of replies from people who had experienced the same thing and who had gone on to have successful pregnancies.  My own clinic said that it could have gone either way. The waiting is horrible but hang on in there.  I hope things work out but, if they don't, the fact that you got a BFP first time around with IVF must be a good sign for the future.      


Ellie


----------



## gillexchange (May 28, 2012)

Thank you that's really encouraging. I'm so glad to hear everything worked out for you and for a second time too.


----------

